# World Press Photo of the Year - 2006



## danalec99 (Feb 12, 2006)

2006 Winners Gallery


----------



## craig (Feb 16, 2006)

Powerful link as always! I do not think I can wait until April for the complete story.


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2006)

Great stuff. Not for the squeamish!

Rob


----------



## Fate (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link, really inspires me and further ignites my passion for photojournalism


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> really inspires me and further ignites my passion for photojournalism


:thumbsup:


----------

